# Gymnastics questions?



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Sooo, I've been thinking a lot lately of things my old trainer used to say. Besides "eyes up" and "extend that trot", I recently remembered a suggestion that I had shrugged off at the time- "You should try gymnastics." Since I used to ride 6 days a week, I didn't have time when she mentioned it, but now that my barn situation is iffy for the next few months and an affordable gymnastics studio opened up down the street for me, I've been taking her suggestion more seriously. My old trainer always used to sing praises for me having 'excellent control over position' that would translate well for gymnastics as she used to say, but the thing is, I've never done it. I've always wanted to, just the time never seemed right.

Sooo, I guess my question is mostly are there any riders out there that are also gymnasts? Is 18 too old to start learning, or is it like riding when it's easier to pick up when you're younger but is possible to start older? I guess I'm a little worried about pursuing this interest and looking like a fool because I'll try just about anything once. I hope this is in the right section? Thank you =)


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I started gymnastics when I was 3 and quit when I was around 8, a year after I started riding. It's a very demanding sport physically and will certainly help with your riding. My instructors as a beginner said I had excellent balance and control over my body because of gymnastics. 18 definitely isn't too old to start, but it may take you a bit more time than the younger kids to get the necessary flexibility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sporthorsegirl (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with PaintLover17. If it's possible in your area (it isn't in mine) try to find a gymnastics class specifically for older teenagers/adults that are just starting out. These classes aren't very common, but if you're lucky enough to find one, try it out. I was in gymnastics for a short while and am just getting back into it by myself (no gym). Just take things slow, there's no rush


----------

